# NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared"



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

_Quote, originally posted by *Hella* »_ Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared
Technology does not always stick to what the outward appearance promises - a comparison of Hella headlamps and replicas
Article dated 22.04.2004


Lippstadt, April 2004. Good looks alone are not enough - especially in the area of lighting. The aspect which is initially to the fore is of course the price, which makes the choice seem clear. Yet the more favourable price of replica headlamps quickly turns out to be all but favourable when the devices are inspected more closely. The examination of two retrofit headlamps made in the Far East currently on the market for the BMW 3 Series (E36) revealed a sobering result: Under objective and reproducible test conditions, the competitors did not stand up to comparison with the Hella headlamp. They did not even meet the required values prescribed for the relevant approval tests! 
As an OE supplier, Hella continually has to meet the high demands made by the automotive industry concerning both quality and value for money. For this reason, all Hella's products are subjected to a comprehensive range of tests before they are given the green light to go on general issue. Headlamps for the aftermarket have to fulfil the same quality criteria as those for Original Equipment for vehicle manufacturers. The criteria according to which manufacturers work in low-wage countries seem pretty obvious following extensive comparative tests: To produce and sell as quickly and cheaply as possible. Product quality and safety for car drivers are not even in the running here.
Two retrofit headlamps produced in Asia for the BMW 3 Series (E36) were tested under standardised test conditions for light performance, air-tightness and vibration resistance. In comparison, the corresponding Hella headlamp was scrutinised under the same test conditions. The technical light test was followed by a splashwater test, condensation test, high-pressure cleaner test and checks on resistance to changes in temperature, heat resistance in the operating state and vibration resistance. 
The test results show that good looks are not enough: The light values of the replica headlamps from the Far East did not comply with the prescribed values. The optical effect of the light guide rings which are the characteristic feature of these headlamps clearly dominates, but is not achieved due to the weak light values of these position lights (between four and ten times weaker than prescribed). The dipped beam and main beam modules reveal serious and thus safety-related weaknesses, in that they are not adjusted correctly to one another in the two replica headlamps. In the case of the dipped beam light of one of the tested replica headlamps, the maximum permissible glare value is exceeded by more than double! In addition, an edge in the glass of the projection lens produces additional glare.
Inferior production quality and a poor fit must also be noted. The reflector of one of the headlamps is not fixed into the housing firmly enough. Since it can be moved by hand and has plenty of leeway, it would not survive a journey along a bumpy road or one full of potholes. This is demonstrated by the vibration test.
The test results for the Hella retrofit headlamp for the BMW 3 Series show that the technical quality of this brand product leaves the Far East competition way behind, despite the similarity in outward appearances: A clear cut-off produced by the dipped beam light, exact adherence to all prescribed values, extremely bright long-range main beam light that is exactly adjusted to the dipped beam as well as an exact fit and production quality on OE level all deliver the unequivocal proof of the top quality and innovative lighting technology of this headlamp. 



Brief information regarding the picture
The light values of the upper position lights of the replica headlamps from the Far East are between four and ten times weaker. Below: Hella headlamp with LED position light.


Brief information regarding the picture
The vibration test is part of the standard test programme to which every Hella headlamp is subjected.


Brief information regarding the picture
When the replica headlamp underwent the vibration test, the reflector worked free with the result that it was constantly hitting the lens and ultimately causing particles of the reflector to be clearly deposited on the lens.


Brief information regarding the picture
A deficiency of the Golf III replica headlamp: the light focuses on the inner paintwork of the headlamp, it begins to melt and consequently causes fumes to be produced.

Brief information regarding the picture
Say goodbye to their indicators! In the course of the heat resistance test, the lens of the indicator of the replica headlamp melted.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

ALL PICS ARE CLICKABLE!


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

sweet! im glad i bought the Hella clear vento ecodes, i worried that the smoked ones(not hella) would be unreliable as far as quality.
plus i have done my own heat test. i have been running Philips Rallye 90/100 watt H4's in my vento ecodes for over a year now. i inspect them from time to time. not melting, nothing, no problems. but they are a HQ large glass lamp with a magnesium reflector made by hella, so who would expect them to fail. nice!
hella + philips(or osram) = performance lighting


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_plus i have done my own heat test. i have been running Philips Rallye 90/100 watt H4's in my vento ecodes for over a year now. 



None of these are rated above the std wattage though keep that in mind








On the smoked, wish Hella made them for the Vento...the ppl making them now is a factory into which Hella has invested alot though!


----------



## Glenn J (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

On the smoked, wish Hella made them for the Vento...the ppl making them now is a factory into which Hella has invested alot though!

That's good to know since I should have a set waiting for me on the door step today.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice article Cullen. I've often found you get what you pay for. When dealing with VW's, it's often best to pay a bit extra and go with an OE or above OE quality aftermarket suppliers.


----------



## JLD (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

Er... does this mean I need to worry about the Vento ECodes I've ordered from you Cullen?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (JLD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLD* »_Er... does this mean I need to worry about the Vento ECodes I've ordered from you Cullen?

Hella does not make them but have heavily invested into the factory making them.
This article on the other hand refers MAINLY to copycats of Hella (or similair) products....

I knew this question would arise but I try to keep information open and out there, aside from that there is NOONE else than ONE factory making the smoked Ventos! (Also sold by InPro, JOM etc...)


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

are inpro lights poop then?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_are inpro lights poop then?

There is no such thing as an "InPro" light they do not make anything rebox other manufactured products, and the least expensive sourced ones the have their name put on....back in the day when they gained their name they use MAINLY Hella products (in their own boxes) this is NO LONGER the case with most of "their" products!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

what about the celis lights who makes them then?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_what about the celis lights who makes them then?

The BMW Angeleye (lets call it) pics above are in fact the InPro vs the real Hella Celis, InPro had serious problems with that unit when it came out! 
CELIS as such is a COPYRIGHTED technology and term and AFAIK there is no Hella Celis product sold by InPro, they are all Celis copies.
JOM has been forced to start using the HELLA logo where they offer Hella products under their name...


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

whoa, i just learned the Angel eye=celis??? then who is responsable for the inpro elipsoid with AE mk4 look lights?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_whoa, i just learned the Angel eye=celis??? then who is responsable for the inpro elipsoid with AE mk4 look lights?

Asian company with lower quality than Depo...


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

whap whap whaa


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (EvilVento2.oT)*

Good information! Excellent pictures, but funny at the same time knowing there are oriental headlights being offered around here


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_whap whap whaa









Yeah this Press release from Hella was to show products that have been copied off of their designs. 
Hella has factories all over the world though, not only Europe but in every single continent of the globe


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Senna 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senna 1.8T* »_Good information! Excellent pictures, but funny at the same time knowing there are oriental headlights being offered around here

















Yes MAJORITY of the so called InPro, JOM and other "made up brands" are all from Asia, (the ones that are not reboxed Hella's which is less and less by the day).


----------



## DubStyleVr6 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

So, bottom line....go with Hella, or any OEM light. As long as it has not been produced in Asia, we should be fine I guess......What is meant by Hella e-code "VENTO"??


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (DubStyleVr6)*

Bottom line is - Get HELLA headlights and make sure it says made in germany.
Period.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (DubStyleVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubStyleVr6* »_So, bottom line....go with Hella, or any OEM light. As long as it has not been produced in Asia, we should be fine I guess......What is meant by Hella e-code "VENTO"??

E code is European spec.
And YES if there IS a Hella unit in the version you need/want then this is always the best option.
Of course the versions that Hella offer is quite limited in reality especially when it comes to headlights, so it does not satisfy many tastes.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Senna 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senna 1.8T* »_Bottom line is - Get HELLA headlights and make sure it says made in germany.
Period.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well this of course is only possible if your taste is along with what is offered.
Just like with Volkswagens & Audis, some models just are not Made in Germany at all...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (Cullen)*

Good info!
Lets people understand more about what they buy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (GS Audio)*

FYI: There will be a ton of new Hella Products available very soon for Mk 3 Mk 4 and Mk 5.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA "Appearances Can Be Deceptive - Headlamps Compared" (DUMONT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUMONT* »_FYI: There will be a ton of new Hella Products available very soon for Mk 3 Mk 4 and Mk 5.









There already is!


----------

